# [SOLVED] Issue with games crashing after OC



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

System Specs: 
LGA775 C2D E8400 @ 4.3ghz - Air cooled.
4x2GB PC6400 Crucial Ballistix Tracer unbuffered
2x BFG 8800GTX OC 768MB-SLi
1000W PSU - Quad 18A 12+ Rails
Dell 650i nForce board

Okay, doing a budget/performance rig to hang with the best of them. Spent about $200 for everything.

Everything running great. Prime95 stable, at full load CPU doesnt go past 70C. 3DMark06 score of 18,500.

Recently games started crashing to desktop with no errors. During a game called Chivalry based off the unreal engine, it crashed to desktop but it said, "insufficient graphics memory".

Wat.

Where should I start? No event logs or anything, I'm at a loss.

EDIT: 
Forgot to add, ran memtest multiple times, tried different memory, different arrangements, etc to no avail.


----------



## xg3nx (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Issue with games crashing after OC*

I feel silly. Found a solution.
The limitation was my 32-bit OS. What I did was increase the value of how much RAM a program can use in my 32-bit OS. It was set by default to 2GB. Set it up to 3072MB and no problem. Hope this helps someone in the future.
Instructions for whoever needs it:
1. Open CMD - type in "C:\> bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072" Must be done as administrator.
2. Type BCDEDIT to verify your change. 
3. Reboot.


----------

